# R.I.P Troy Gentry and Don Williams



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Country music lost 2 stars today.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

They were both talented musicians, and I have enjoyed myself at more than a few Montgomery Gentry shows. They will be missed.


----------

